# Herniated Disk



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anybody's little fluff every had a herniated disk?

I took my little Yukki for a walk about a week ago and his front end walked just fine but his little hind end wobbled like he was drunk, like he had no control over it. When he shook his little body, he actually fell over.Then he tried to pee and could not lift either leg. He didn't seem uncomfortable or in any kind of pain at that moment but I was very scared. I immediately took him to the vet who diagnosed a herniated disk in his back. He put him on Metacam, tramadol and an antiinflammatory (name I do not remember and I am at work so cannot go look it up). He did say that Yukki was not yet a candidate for surgery but to keep him as quiet as possible and on the meds for two to three weeks when he should be showing signs of being much better. He also suggested laser treatments for him which I have had done only once so far. 

This week he shows some improvement but not as much as I had hoped for. He can lift his leg to potty and seems to walk okay with only a little wobble now. It is only when he tries to turn or shake that he still has a lot of unsteadiness and almost falls over.

My question is this: is there hope that he will recover fully or will he eventually need surgery? Is this now a sentence of a life of pain? I would hate to see this little love muffin in pain. He has such a happy little spirit and I love the little guy so much.

We have such a supportive group of people. Please know how much I appreciate you all and all the love you share!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The only person who can answer this for you is a boarded neurologist. I would get a referral to one ASAP. They will likely recommend further imaging tests (like an MRI). Because Maltese are prone to a potentially fatal neurological condition (a form of encephalitis), it is important never to "sit" on neurological signs, especially since they did not resolve with the treatment given.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a small dog several years ago, that would fall over and couldn't walk but a few feet. His came on suddenly and surgery was performed on him. He was back to his old self after surgery did not to appear to be in pain ever again, lived a long full life.
Hopefully little Yukki won't need surgery, hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We can't give any advice here... Sorry 

:grouphug: Yukki, we hope you feel better!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I know my Gladie had a herniated disk, but her main symptom was pain--it was up closer to her neck. She was a long bodied, short legged dog. I had to keep her inactive for several weeks, along with the same meds you are giving. I could never again allow to jump on furniture (I got her steps). However she didn't have the paralysis, etc. that you are describing. Probably because of the difference in location. Her back never bothered her again after I took those steps.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a ramp for him right now so he can get on my bed but even that he sometimes does not want to use. He wants me to pick him up. How did you get your little one to learn to use the steps? I am thinking if he cannot jump up on the furniture anymore and he wants up there bad enough, he will learn real quick to actually USE it. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cookie - I'm so sorry. I tend to agree with Jackie. I think you might want to make sure it is a herniated disc. Did the doc do an MRI? I know there are some neurological conditions that display this behavior. Best to make sure. I hope it's not serious.:grouphug:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bibu had 2 herniated discs in his cervical spine (C 2 and 3) after his fall from the grooming table which is what caused me to join SM in the first place. It was a total nightmare of meds, crating and limiting his exercise. Luckily the herniation was very slight so he has never needed surgery. Now we are just extremely careful with his every move. 2 years have passed and luckily no other symptoms have arised. He has never been a jumper and has always had a pretty calm personality so I think this has helped a lot. No pain in 2 years yet. I would pay millions to never live the nighmare we went through while moving to ND again. That's the most and the best of my experience that I can share. I hope Yukki is able to find relief soon. Have the vets suggested crating for 2-3 weeks with meds? This might be of immense help like it was for us. Anything is better than surgery...unless it is necessary.


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

My mothers 11 year old Maltese has had this problem. They thought he would need surgery but meds have worked for him. Medrall (spelling?) is what he took with lots of crating and lots of rest. Her vet said hardwood floors are most commonly the reason it happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Cookie, I don't have any experience with herniated disks in canines but just wanted to let you know that I'll keep Yukki in my thoughts and prayers and hopefully he can be seen by a vet neurologist or neurosurgeon soon. :hugs:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

yukki said:


> I have a ramp for him right now so he can get on my bed but even that he sometimes does not want to use. He wants me to pick him up. How did you get your little one to learn to use the steps? I am thinking if he cannot jump up on the furniture anymore and he wants up there bad enough, he will learn real quick to actually USE it. LOL


Well Gladie was short but stout. Very short legs. She was very treat oriented. I got wide carpeted stairs so she would feel stable. Then I lured her up step by step with treats. She was a very nervous dog (abused before I got her) but she got it fairly quickly. I also blocked all her other "routes" to the sofa with the coffee table until she had really mastered the steps. She REALLY like being on the sofa so that also motivated her. Good luck. I hope your little one feels better soon. Also a I don't think picking him up is such a bad idea (Gladie was too big to lift easily). But you have to watch that he doesn't jump down on his own as that is really bad for his back.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions. We have not had an MRI done yet as Yukki responded pretty quickly to the meds. However, his progress has been very, very slow. The thought did cross my mind that it might not actually be a disc issue but the meds seemed to help him quite a bit right off. My guess is that he may never really fully recover from this at his age. He has gained back some of his strength and can lift his little leg to pee but I can see his hind end is still quite weak. He seems happy otherwise so I am very grateful for that. It hurts to see these little ones grow old and not be as perky and energetic as they once were when they were younger but I suppose this is part of life for us all. Again, thank you all for being here for us and for allowing me to share my thoughts and concerns. I love SM and all of you!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cookie, so sorry to hear about Yukki. Maybe with a little more time the meds will work. Praying for you and Yukki that he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cookie -- sending prayers for Yukki. This is so sad.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Do not lose faith!!! When the accident happened to Bibu it took about 2-3 months for him to become himself again and he was about 2 when this happened. Just think how a human would react. When you hurt your foot you limp for a bit until it gradually gets better but you certainly don't start walking perfectly fine overnight because of medication. I am positive Yukki will heal but it will take time. Sending you guys lots of love and keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

My mothers Scooter was probably 7 when his happened and he isn't 100% either but he doesn't realize that, he kinda high steps it in the back and jack knifes a little bit if he gets to trying to run but we are just thankful the meds help him and he didn't need surgery. All will be fine and you'll love him anyway. Besides if you accidentally step on his tail he will have no idea now 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh, so sorry to hear about Yukki's ordeal.
He's in my prayers, poor little angel. Hopefully he'll feel much better soon.
Please keep us updated.
Hugs,

Katie & Charlie


----------

